# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A justifikohet dhe a  falet tradhëtia?!

## DI_ANA

Tradhetia ne cift eshte nje dukuri, e cila lind kryesisht nen kornizen se nuk je duke perjetuar nje jete te lumtur ne cift....
Femrat e justifikojne tradhetine qe i bejne partnerit me pakenaqesine qe kane me te. Ne njefare menyre, tradhetia perkthehet keshtu si nje menyre per t'i rikthyer vetes te drejten per te qene i lumtur. Pasi, ne fund te fundit, ka kaluar tashme koha kur femrat duhet te duronin fatin e tyre deri ne fund te jetes dhe te sakrifikoheshin per burrin e vetem. Eshte edhe nje thenie e vjeter, qe pas disa vitesh qe rrine se bashku, femra arrin te kuptoje se nuk eshte me e lumtur dhe e kerkon qetesine e saj ne nje lidhje te re. Per kete arsye, ajo nuk e ndalon veten te hidhet ne krahet e dikujt tjeter.......

Por tradhetia mund te linde edhe si nje forme hakmarrjeje ndaj partnerit per te cilin merr vesh se te tradheton me dike tjeter dhe ne te tilla raste zgjedhin vellain, shefin apo mikun me te mire te partnerit apo partneres.....
 Dhe sa me e perverse te jete kjo strategji hakmarrjeje, aq me shume vuajtje shkakton. Nderkaq, nje arsye tjeter e cila vlen me shume per tradhetine e femrave, eshte ajo qe keto te fundit kane gjithmone e me shume deshire te ndihen te deshiruara nga meshkujt.....
 E nga ana tjeter, eshte nje nostalgji e brendshme per kohet e para te dashurise, atehere kur doje cdo gje prej tij apo prej saj, por qe tani nuk jane me. E ne te tilla kriza, kur ve re se nje koleg i zyres te sheh, atehere eshte momenti me i pershtatshem per te rene brenda ne kete katastrofe te re, e cila cila quhet "tradheti".

*
Arsyet qe çojne drejt tradhetise.....

1. Nje jete e pakenaqshme ne çift mes dy paleve..

2. Forme hakmarrjeje ndaj partnerit qe tradheton...

3. Deshire per t'u ndjere i deshiruar seksualisht...

4. Nostalgjia per kohet e para te dashurise..

5. Ka edhe dashuri te forta me shikim te pare...

6. Nevoja per pervoja te reja pas merzise ne shtrat.....

Gjithesesi sado llogjike ose te verteta te na duken keto fjale,kurre nuk do mundja ta justifikoja tradhetine!!

Po ju si mendoni?*

----------

Jeta001 (21-07-2017)

----------


## SeveN

Jam i te njejtit mendim me ty dhe une! Se besoj se mund te gjendet nje justifikim persa i perket tradhetise. Ajo mbete dicka shume e ulet per kedo qe e kryen dhe smund te fshihesh mbas faktit qe e ke kryer per kete apo ate arsye, sepse ska asnje llogjike!

----------


## Besoja

E dashur Di_ana!Perderisa ekzistojne dashuria,xhelozia......do ekzistoje edhe tradhetia.Kjo bote keshtu eshte ndertuar.A duhet pranuar tradhetia?Ne nga nje ane mundohemi te mos ta pranojme duke leshuar edhe mesazhe,nga ana tjeter rreshtojme nje sere arsyesh pse ndodh duke e perligjur ne nje fare menyre.D.m.th.kur lind tradhetia,rezultat pra i atyre prej njeres arsye.Tradhetia eshte rezultat i mos mire funksionimit te dashurise por nga ana tjeter rezulton edhe si ves.Edhe kur flasim per ndarjet,jane edhe si rezultat i tradhetive.Nje lidhje dashurore nuk mund te shprishet pa tradhetine brenda.Nje tradheti ka cmimin e vet dhe pergjegjesite i mbajne ata qe i realizojne.

----------


## Apollyon

Tradhetia ndodh ne momente dobesie. Ndaj edhe ne nuk duhet ta leme veten te behemi te dobet asnjehere. Duhet te mendoni gjithmone, se parajsa qe ju kerkoni, e keni ne krah, e cila eshte e dashura/fejuara/gruaja, Ndaj mos kerkoni kot per te gjet parajsen ne ndonje grope haleje. Ska parajse aty, ka vetem fekale.

----------


## landi45

jo nuk justifikohet se nuk do doja nje partnere qe eshte e dobet e tradheton

----------


## g3rti_uk

Nuk Justifikohet Jo .... VeÇ TRAdhëtia Që Nuk FaLet Dhe Justifikohet KuRRë .... E PëR Disa PëRsOna Dhe Mund Të Ndodhë Kjo GJë ... Un Per Vete TRADHETINE Se FaL KuRRë ... Dmth Që Vonoj Vonoj PoR Atij Personi Sja FaL KuRRë Që Mka TRAdhëTuar ...... Dhe HaKMaRRJa ëShtë Diçka Që Duhet BëRë .....  Diana TI Ajo Që DiKur Kemi Pas FoLë Bashkë ? 

Me RRespekt g3rti

----------


## besa.a.best

Pershendetje te gjithve.
Sa i perket  temes do te thoja se tradhetia ka nje ere te keqe, si edhe vete si fajle eshte shume e vrazhde. Kurre ne vesh na tingellon kjo fjale menjhere ne mendjet tona mbjellet nji mendim i keq dicka shum fohte, si akull por per fatkeqesi te madhe ndodhe kjo dukuri, dhe ne vet jemi prezent te asaj tradhetie. E nese ndalemi me me vemendje dhe ja parashtrojme vetes kete pyetje: A justifikohet tradhetia ?
Ne pamje te pare sigurishte pergjigjeja jone do te ishte negative. Mirepo shume me von do te shohim se llojet e problemeve jane te ndryshem me at edhe vete pesha e atij gabimi.
Prandaj tradhetia ka shkallen e vete ne saj te se ciles ka disa nga ngjarjet qe i justifikon edhe vet koha, mirepo si mundemi ta justifikojm tradhetin kur ndonjehere njeriu nuk duhet te vij ne at shkalle te tradhetis ne at rruge te zez, te se vrtetes keshtu duke shkaktuar shume dem ne shoqeri e me se shumti ne vet shpirtin e njeriut. Si per fund mund te them se tradhetia ka nje cmim shum te ulet ne krakterin e njeriut mirepo shum te larte ne perdorimin e saj te bashkohes ku jetojme dhe veprojm duke e justifikuar dhe pranuar si normale.

----------


## alda09

po. justifikohet keshtu :terroristi:  :Sater:  :i merzitur:

----------


## tr0p0jan

> po. justifikohet keshtu





LoooL ... Tamom AShu Justifikohet .......  




Vetem Njerëzit e ULët Justifikojnë Tradhëtinë .....  Kur NDodh Një Herë TRadhëtia Humb Çdo Gjë ... Besimi .. Dashuria .. RRespekti ....  


MOS FALNI TRADHETINE SEPSE DO ISHTE GJEJA ME E KEQE QE DO TI BENIT VETES NE JETEN TUAJ.MBASE PER HIRE TE DASHURISE MENDONI SE DUHET TE FALNI POR GABOHENI.SEPSE ME MBRAPA DO PENDOHENI DHE DO JETE SHUME VONE.

Me RRespekt g3rti

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Tradhëtia (në jetën bashkëshkëshortore), është një fenomen i justifikuar,i detyruar,i pa shmangshëm,i pa korigjueshëm dhe i lashtë sa vetë bota.Askush nuk lind tradhëtar,por bëhet i tillë gjatë jetës,gjatë aktivitetit të tij.Fenomeni i tradhëtisë është një domosdoshmëri në shum raste për të neutralizuar shum "minuse" në aspektin e ndienjave dhe vjen kryesishtë nga mosmarrveshjet dhe mosplotësimit të kërkesave bashkëshortore.Raste shum të rralla në 1/miliontën,mund të kenë mirkuptim absolut.Në qoftë se diskutohet se cili është më i prirur të tradhëtoj...?...kjo është tjetër çështje.Jeta ka treguar se në mjaftë raste janë eleminuar e kanë marrë fund fenomenet e tradhëtisë sapo kërkuesi ka gjetur e ka plotësuar pretendimet e tij.(Të gjitha këto,të parë në prizmin e "Monogamisë",duke ditur se në botën Islamike egziston edhe "Poligamia"!)
Mendim personal.*

----------


## Rina_87

> A justifikohet tradhetia?


*JO!*

............................................

----------


## xlindax

*Se di!!! Nuk kam tradhetuar kurr nje njeri qe dashuroja e mendoj qe nese do arrija ne ate pik do te thot qe gjithcka ka mar fund e s'kam pse e justifikoj.
byeeeeeeeee*

----------


## DI_ANA

> E dashur Di_ana!Perderisa ekzistojne dashuria,xhelozia......do ekzistoje edhe tradhetia.Kjo bote keshtu eshte ndertuar.


Ne dashuri nuk ekziston tradhetia kurre.....Xhelozia mund te ekzistoje dhe nuk eshte e demshme ne raste kur nuk kalon ne ekstrem ose semundje.Kjo bote keshtu qenka ndertuar e di,por nuk dua ta justifikoj me kete fjale.Kete bote e bejne njerezit te tille miku im....




> A duhet pranuar tradhetia?Ne nga nje ane mundohemi te mos ta pranojme duke leshuar edhe mesazhe,nga ana tjeter rreshtojme nje sere arsyesh pse ndodh duke e perligjur ne nje fare menyre.D.m.th.kur lind tradhetia,rezultat pra i atyre prej njeres arsye.


Jo tradhetia nuk duhet pranuar kurre dhe as nuk duhet justifikuar.Ajo eshte armikja e dashurise dhe aspak ortakja e saj.Njerezit per te ngushelluar veten falin dhe i gjejne justifikime te kota...(jo mentaliteti per te mos u ndare,jo femijet etj etj)!!
Cfare patetizmi i qenies njerezore.Tradhetia eshte mungese dashurie dhe ves njekohesisht...ves i shemtuar dhe jam dakort me ty!




> Edhe kur flasim per ndarjet,jane edhe si rezultat i tradhetive.Nje lidhje dashurore nuk mund te shprishet pa tradhetine brenda.Nje tradheti ka cmimin e vet dhe pergjegjesite i mbajne ata qe i realizojne.


Jam plotesisht dakort me çdo fjale tenden...Por do te ndjeheshim me mire shpirterisht nqs ndahemi per mungese dashurie,por jo me tradheti ne mes!
Tradhetaret jane njerez te dobet dhe pa karakter.....jane ata qe sdine te duan dhe fshihen pas nje egoizmi dhe dashurie te shtirur!
Ja keta njerez e prishin emrin e bukur te dashurise!


Dhe per te tradhetuarit do thoja....." Nuk keni pse te ndiheni te dobet dhe pa vlere pse jeni te tradhetuar..Mos i kini zili personit me te cilin tjetri ose tjetra ju ka tradhetuar!Dua te them qe sado roze te jete lidhja e tyre ne fillim,nje dite dhe ata do jene te tradhetuar ashtu sic u ndjete ju!Njerezit qe tradhetojne e bejne kete me çdo lloj person i qe mund te jene.
Kush tradheton nuk di te dashuroje...
Dhe kush urren tradhetine dhe se pranon,nje dite do jete i/e fituar!
Mos falni kurre tradhetine,mos e falni kete gje kaq te shemtuar...Largohuni si njerez kur ska me dashuri dhe mbani respektin e nje kohe te shkuar,mbani dinjitetin e nje njeriu me seder dhe karakter te plote!Ky eshte njeriu....Ky duhet te jete!

Respekte i nderuar

----------


## DI_ANA

> Nuk Justifikohet Jo .... VeÇ TRAdhëtia Që Nuk FaLet Dhe Justifikohet KuRRë .... E PëR Disa PëRsOna Dhe Mund Të Ndodhë Kjo GJë ... Un Per Vete TRADHETINE Se FaL KuRRë ... Dmth Që Vonoj Vonoj PoR Atij Personi Sja FaL KuRRë Që Mka TRAdhëTuar ...... Dhe HaKMaRRJa ëShtë Diçka Që Duhet BëRë .....  Diana TI Ajo Që DiKur Kemi Pas FoLë Bashkë ? 
> 
> Me RRespekt g3rti


Nuk ka nevoje per hakmarrje Gerti!
Nuk eshte nevoja pasi bota rrotullohet per te gjithe.Injorimi,harresa,vazhdimi i jetes,gjetja e forces,nje dashuri e re dhe e paster,ja te gjitha keto jane mjetet e duhura,asgje tjeter.


Ps...Po gerti une jam,pershendetje dhe respekte.Mire se ke ardhur!

----------


## Blue_sky

Nese justifikohet? Oh, po s'e dini ju qe veten e genjejme me ne forme te pashpirte se askend tjeter? Ja nje justifik*"aaaaa, rendesi ka t'i qendrosh besnik vetes."*

----------


## mia@

Vetem tradhetaret e justifikojne tradhetine.

----------


## Blue_sky

> Vetem tradhetaret e justifikojne tradhetine.


Natyrisht dhe e justifikojne ne nje forme te atille sa bejne palen tjeter zero, nje objekt i thjeshte. Per mua ato qe tradhetojne jane zvarraniket e llojit me te keq.

----------


## mia@

> Natyrisht dhe e justifikojne ne nje forme te atille sa bejne palen tjeter zero, nje objekt i thjeshte. Per mua ato qe tradhetojne jane zvarraniket e llojit me te keq.


 Eshte e vertete.Ata e bejne patnerin te ndihet fajtor ,qe e coj gjer ne ate pike .Medemek ata/ato nuk kishin ndermend te tradhetonin,por patneri e shtyu deri ne ate pike.Me acarojne femra kur e justifikojne bredhjen e burrave duke e hedhur fajin te vetja.N.q.s nuk gjen kenqaqesi nga patneri /-ja qe ke, shko me te tjera ,por pasi te jesh shkeputur nga e para.Njeri me zor nuk te mban.
Ec udha e mbare te qofte!Nuk ka justifikime!

----------


## DI_ANA

> Natyrisht dhe e justifikojne ne nje forme te atille sa bejne palen tjeter zero, nje objekt i thjeshte. Per mua ato qe tradhetojne jane zvarraniket e llojit me te keq.


Nuk do gjeja fjale me te pershtatshme Blue.... :buzeqeshje: 
E sakte si gjithmone.


Respekte

----------


## KOKASHTA

Tradhetia trupore edhe justifikohet.
Por tradhetia me shpirt e me trup, veshtire te justifikohet.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------

